# HK-416 Operational Diagram



## arizonaguide (Jul 9, 2009)

I was researching a bit more on Piston Driven uppers, and ran across this excellent animated diagram. Here is a still shot of the diagram, and just hit the link below for the animated diagram:





CLICK LINK FOR ANIMATED DIAGRAM HERE:
http://www.armytimes.com/projects/flash/2007_02_20_carbine/


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the 416...  The guys that are using them seem to love them to.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 12, 2009)

They're solid weapons. I still have to point out that we keep "polishing" the 5.56 round, though... 

In 7.62, like the other HK, or the POF 308 and you've got a truly fine weapon. 

**The piston guns DO get smokin hot up front, though. I highly recommend a composite foregrip.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 12, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> They're solid weapons. I still have to point out that we keep "polishing" the 5.56 round, though...
> 
> In 7.62, like the other HK, or the POF 308 and you've got a truly fine weapon.
> 
> **The piston guns DO get smokin hot up front, though. I highly recommend a composite foregrip.



Agreed 100% on all points.  The forend on the 416 gets ridiculously hot - I usually hold it around the receiver, but then again, I have nomex or other gloves on.  Otherwise I'd use a grip or the rail cover.

As for the 417, man what a weapon... I just wish the US would ditch the NATO standard, develop a round with similar ballistics/performance to the 7.62x51mm, but with a smaller case to increase capacity (25-round mags vs. 20-round for example).  Those guns have a real linear recoil impulse (unlike the M14) so follow-up shots are quick.  No questions on whether you have enough punch to put haji down.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 12, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> As for the 417, man what a weapon...  No questions on whether you have enough punch to put haji down.



Word!


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 14, 2009)

The French air force has selected the HK 416 for its commando units and Special Forces component (CPA-10).


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 14, 2009)

Some of my counterparts have these weapons. Very nice. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 14, 2009)

I knew this would turn into a good thread! :cool:


----------

